# sawdust



## ac45acp (Jan 22, 2012)

i don't want to insult the fine folks at amazin products but i was amazed (no pun intended) at the variety of dust at this site. i want to try the [font="Trebuchet MS", Arial, Helvetica][font="Trebuchet MS", Arial, Helvetica]Cabernet Soaked Oak sawdust.[/font][/font] wine and cheese, kinda like horse and buggy.

http://www.barbecuewood.com/-strse-BBQ-Sawdust/searchpath/5639107/start/1/total/30/Categories.bok


----------



## big casino (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice link, thanks for sharing


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 22, 2012)

I also would not want to insult Todd since I'm a very happy and satisfied customer of his....but I've been pondering these pellets (see following  link) for a while.  100% hickory and the price is great.  Does anyone have any experience with these pellets?  Especially in an AMNPS?  They also have 100% maple, cherry and oak pellets.


-Salt


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 22, 2012)

The one thing I will caution you on - try it first and make sure it burns OK. Todd grinds his dust to the degree that works in his smoker. I have tried others that are courser and they did not work. Let us know


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing Scarbelly.  Even though they're 100% hardwood, they might not be ground/manufactured in a way where they'd work well in the AMNPS.  I haven't had any problems with Todd's pellets... so like they say, if it ain't broke... don't fix it I guess....but I was really drawn to the price for 20 pounds of pellets....

-Salt


----------



## sausageboy (Jan 22, 2012)

GrayStratCat said:


> I also would not want to insult Todd since I'm a very happy and satisfied customer of his....but I've been pondering these pellets (see following  link) for a while.  100% hickory and the price is great.  Does anyone have any experience with these pellets?  Especially in an AMNPS?  They also have 100% maple, cherry and oak pellets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Interesting!!!!

The 40 lb. bag is an even better deal.



:sausage:


----------



## ac45acp (Jan 22, 2012)

Please don't get me wrong. I use and will continue to use products from Amazin. Great prices, shipping etc. I was just surprised at what was available. I'm not sure I could use much necterine. I would like to try some whiskey or wine barrels. I sometimes use a hotplate and old cast iron frying pan with ice for the buffer. Lotta smoke but not long lasting. The amazin smoker is hard to beat.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 22, 2012)

You do know that Todd has the Whiskey and Wine Barrels too right? I  just wanted to make sure folks know that all sawdust is not ground the same and may not burn well in the AMNS or AMNPS


----------

